# Grass Factor fertilizer promotion



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I am starting a grass roots effort to lobby John Perry to make a limited edition run of @thegrassfactor fertilizer with the squatty potty unicorn as the mascot.

This is where your biosolids come from....



Full video here:


----------

